# Door County, Wi July 4th week



## Bernie8245 (Jun 15, 2015)

I just got an exchange into a 2 br at Little Sweden in Fish Creek, Wi for 4th of July week. We camped in Sturgeon Bay 30 years ago but only for a couple of days and mostly stayed near the campground so we really aren't familiar with the area. I was wondering if anyone can give me suggestions of things to do in the area. I ordered the Door County Vacation Guide but I am not sure whether we'll get it before we leave. I know they have a lot of lighthouses and I plan on seeing them.
Bernie


----------



## rachel1998 (Jun 15, 2015)

We spent 4 days driving around the little towns last year. I loved it very pretty but mainly shopping and eating and sightseeing. We saw lighthouses. It isn't exciting just picturesque. I'm not sure if I would go back but for a first time visitor you will love it. Go to Tripadvisor. They can give you some ideas.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 15, 2015)

There are golf courses, if you play golf.  Also, boating activities.  Also, you are about 70 miles from Green Bay.


http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g1012027-Activities-Door_County_Wisconsin.html


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 15, 2015)

I tried to get that exchange many times, and never thought summer weeks were deposited.  we were in Door County first week of June.  We love it.  stop at information center in Sturgeon Bay, get brochure or guide to art galleries, lighthouses, etc.   do you like to hike?  there are land trusts for hiking and of course state parks. some suggestions, go on the guided tour of The Ridges in Baileys Harbor, very interesting and they have one of the range lights there.  go to the lighthouses, one is in Peninsula state park, drive all the roads in that park, and take a small nature hike, or longer hike  Get up early and take an early ferry to Washington Island and spend a day on the island.  On t he weekend, go visit the Clearing in Ellington Bay and tour the campus and see cliff house.  go to a fish boil.  vistit the wonderful art places, and sculptor gardens, get a cherry pie at the Cherry Hut, eat breakfast at the White Gull in and try the Door County stuffed French toast. also, go  on winery tours, and drive some side roads too. warning that the weather is a lot colder than the mainland, and much colder on t he Lake Michigan side.

also, great looking golf courses, boat trips, etc.


----------



## SunLover2 (Jun 15, 2015)

How Lucky Are You!
You will love Door County and your timing couldn't be better! Small town America at it's finest - parades in Egg Harbor, Fish Creek, etc. If you want a little drive - go to Boulder Junction, WI (check the date for their big event). The family goes every 4th of July for the town's event - crafts, etc. Vintage Car show, Music, flea market, FOOD. We look forward to it every year.
Fireworks! People will start filling in around the Lake in Fish Creek early with picnic dinners. Again - something you don't want to miss.
Little Sweden looks very nice though I've never stayed there - always been in Pennisula State Park - camping! Which is another great place to visit...bike rental right at the front of the park. You can park your car and ride all through the State Park - excellent activity. But even if you're not a bike rider - go through the park! It is beautiful and there are excellent views of the Lake.
Lots of shopping, good resturants. I would think the folks at Little Sweden would point you in the right direction - OH! Go to a FISH BOIL!!! for dinner.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'm really looking forward to the trip.It sounds like it will be a great time. I got the Door County 2015 Official Visitor Guide in the mail today. It looks like they have free 'Concerts in the Park' just about every night somewhere in Door County
Bernie


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jun 21, 2015)

We live about 20 minutes north of Green Bay and obtained a fall week at Little Sweden about two years ago.  We both brought work with us and agreed that if we ran out of stuff "to do" we would leave early.  

As it ended up, we had no trouble filling our week and could have used a few more days.  We had no schedule and just found things along the way.  We sat on the deck of Sweetie Pies with pie and coffee and listened to the band that was playing as part of the craft fair next to us. The Cana Island lighthouse has an interesting history (tours are available).  You'll want to drive up to Gills Rock if for no other reason than to drive the curvy road.  Bea's, near there, has some of the lowest prices for cherry/canned goods.   We spent a day at Washington Island (took our car): stopped at Nelsen's Hall to drink bitters, Schoolhouse Beach, Jacobsen's Museum (not large but the attendant use to operate the party line telephone and had stories), and Stavkirke church (a must see).  A full day on Washington will be enough time.  Little Sweden does not charge to use their (small) golf course but you will have to buy golf balls. 

You'll find Door County Brewing Co's beers in different restaurants - they're good.  A fish boil is a must.  Door County Creamery in Sister Bay has an on-site cheese facility that specializes in goat cheese and ice cream. 

If you have time, the following are on wisconsinfoodie.com site (an interesting tv series on Wisconsin based food industry):  Washington Island, Door County Creamery, Cherryfest and Seaquist Orchards.  

I have no doubt that you'll enjoy your week there.


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2015)

I liked Door County and there is plenty to do but I would pass on the fish boil.
Just something DW wife didn't really care for. Cool to watch but boiled fish and
Vegetables didn't really have any flavor. It still maybe something you could do
Because everyone else does.


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 11, 2015)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Al Johnsons Swedish restaurant with the goats on the roof. Also the Segway tours - the one we went on, the tour guide was Lief Ericsson - no joke. We also like to stop at Wood Orchard market a few miles before Little Sweden and stock up on goodies before we get to the cabin. Wilson's ice cream is also a must, as well as Pirates cove golf. Love a good fish boil, but Wild Tomato makes a great pizza.


----------

